# نسخة من برنامج Expedition 10.1



## محمود حازم عياد (25 يونيو 2007)

لدى نسخة من Expedition 10.1 وعند عمل Setup يطلب Sybase Sql 7.04
أرجو ممن عندة هذا البرنامج أن يدلنى علية مع وعد منى بطرحة فى الملتقى ومعة Manual

محمود حازم
أسم البرنامج sybase sql anywhere studio 7.04


----------



## الزعيم2000 (26 يونيو 2007)

الأخ الفاضل المهندس العظيم محمود
النسخة التى لدى وأعمل عليها ( ليس بصفة رسمية ) هى إصدار 8.5
ونفس المشكلة التى واجهتك واجهتنى عندما حاولت تنصيب إصدار 10.1


----------



## ابوسعاد (26 يونيو 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء المهندس محمود والزعيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو منكم رفع الاصدار المتاح لديكم حيث انه لا يوجد لدى الكثيرين وانا منهم اي اصدار للبرنامج
مع خالص شكري وتحياتي
اخوكم مهندس محمد صقر


----------



## الزعيم2000 (26 يونيو 2007)

حجم البرنامج أخى الحبيب كبير جدا بالفعل يزيد عن 800 ميجا ( أسطوانتين ) 
وبصراحة حتى الأن لم أتعامل مع برامج الرفع 
فأرشدنى حتى أستطيع المساعدة 

معذرة إخوانى الكرام أنا إسمى محمود يوسف معذرة للإسم المستعار


----------



## ابوسعاد (26 يونيو 2007)

اخي الحبيب محمود يوسف
والله ما المسئول بأعلم من السائل ولكن يمكننا الاستعانة باستاذنا ابوصالح لكي يقوم بهذا الرفع وارجو ان يرد علينا بسرعة ليرشدك الى طريقة رفع البرنامج وتثبيته للحاجة الماسة عليه
وشكرا


----------



## الزعيم2000 (27 يونيو 2007)

أنا فى الإنتظار إخوانى الأحباء لأنى بالفعل حريص على النفع فالبرنامج بحق تحفة إدارية عصرية للمشاريع الكبرى 
فقد إنتهى عصر الورقيات


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (27 يونيو 2007)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## bolbol (29 يونيو 2007)

أخي العزيز في السي دي الثاني ستجد البرنامج sql الذي تتحدث عنه ولكن 7.03 قم بتثبيته أولاً سيسئلك عن السيريال لا تضعه وكمل التثبيت عادى
بعد التثبيت ستجد في نفس السي دي update لل sql 7 حتى يصبح sql 7.04 وغالباً سيكون إسم الفولدر 704upgrade قم بتثبيته 
ثم بعد ذلك إذهب لتثبيت ال expedition


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (29 يونيو 2007)

يا اخوان مسألة رفع اي برنامج تخالف قوانين الملكية .. والمنتدى ليس لديه تصريح بتحميل اي برنامج
ولذلك يمكن للاخوة الاستعانه بمواقع رفع الملفات ورفع الملف عليها ثم وضع الرابط لدينا. وبهذا تكون المسؤولية على من رفع لا على الملتقى (ما باليد حيلة)

للاسف ليس لدي علم بالمساحات والطريقة المتاحة لرفع الملفات كبيرة الحجم .. اعانكم الله


----------



## حسام سعيد (24 يوليو 2007)

يا أخوانى الأسطوانة الثانية إللى بتتكلمو عليها مجودة عندى والبرنامج شغال معايا كويس قولولى طريقة لرفعها وإنشاء الله علطول هاتكون موجودة أخوكم فى الله حسام محمد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (31 يوليو 2007)

الأخ حسام سعيد 
تحياتى لك 
أرجو أن ترشدنى كيف أعمل setup لبرنامج expedition 10.1 ولدى عدد 2 أسطوانة 
ولم أنجح فى عمل setup لأنة فى كل مرة يسأل عن key وبحثت عنة فلم أجدة وكذلك 
يطلب windows CE service 2 فأرجو أن تتكرم وتكتب لى الخطوات لأنى مهتم 
جدا" بذلك وأريد أن أشترك فى دورة تدريبية لمعرفة تطبيق هذاالبرنامج
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## إنجنيير (31 يوليو 2007)

يا ريت أقوم بتحميل البرنامج ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسام سعيد (12 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ العزيز / المهندس محمود بعد السلام عليكم 
طريقة عمل Setup هى كالتالى:
1- وضع الأسطوانة الأولى والضغط على أيقونة Setup 
2- سوف يسأل عن Siral Noumber المفروض أنه عبارة عن ملف Text 
3- تحديد الملف السابق ذكره وسوف يقوم بقراته أوتوماتيك
4- سوف يقوم بطلب الأسطوانة رقم 2 وهى أسطوانة الـ Database
5- تقوم بوضع الأسطوانة الثانية وتضغط Next فى كل المراحل إلى أن تصل لثلاثة أختيارات يطلبها من 
تقوم يأختيار Stand Alone 
6- تنتظر بضع ثوانى إلى أن يطلب الأسطوانة الأولى مره أخرى وبذلك يكون قد أكمل ال Setup للبرنامج
7- عمل Restart للجهاز 
8- عند الدخول مره أخرة سوف يقوم بقرأة ال Database الخاصة بالبرنامج وسوف تظهر فى أسفل 
الشاشة
تقوم بالتشغيل وإنشاء الله سوف يعمل 

على فكرة أنا عندى Training Manaual الخاص بالبرنامج والبرنامج وطلبت قبل كده طريقة لرفعه ومحدش رد علي مرفق Folder به Srial Noumvber الخاص بالبرنامج


----------



## حسام سعيد (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
الأخ العزيز المهندس محمود عياد
أنا رقم تليفونى 0123188332 عند وجود أى مشكله أرجو الإتصال على هذا الرقم


----------



## pc33pc (28 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هل فيه أى فرصة لتحميلها على اى من مواقع التحميل؟؟


----------



## omda4wady (28 ديسمبر 2008)

اخواني 
انا اخوكم صاحب كتاب الاكسبديشن في قطاع المقاولات المتوفر على المنتدى
ارغب في نسخة من البرنامج لاستكمال مسيرة الكتاب على النسخة الجديدة
م عماد حامد


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## dica1011 (30 يوليو 2009)

ياخوان أنا حملت البرنامج بأستخدام أميول ولكن بعد زمن طويل ويعمل بصورة وجيدة وهو أضافة نوعية وتطوير غير مسبوق لأداءوالسيطرة على كل مايحدث فى المشاريع


----------



## dica1011 (30 يوليو 2009)

الأخ المهندس عماد حامد حاولت الأتصال ب فى الرقم الموجود على كتابك الرائع فى السعودية ولكن مع الأسف لم اتمكن النسخة موجودة وهى ملكك وملك أى شخص وسوف ارفها للتحميل عصر هذا اليوم بأذن اللة


----------



## faiqmohmed (30 يوليو 2009)

والله لقدفرحت بتعاون الاخوة المنهندسين...تحياتي


----------



## mahmoudhafez2000 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

Official site
http://www.oracle.com/applications/primavera/primavera-contract-management.html

Full Copy 

http://rapidshare.com/files/295109495/PrimaveraCM.v10.1.CD1.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295109422/PrimaveraCM.v10.1.CD1.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295108262/PrimaveraCM.v10.1.CD1.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295109508/PrimaveraCM.v10.1.CD2.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295109526/PrimaveraCM.v10.1.CD2.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295109954/PrimaveraCM.v10.1.CD2.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295110305/PrimaveraCM.v10.1.CD2.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295111013/PrimaveraCM.v10.1.CD2.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295110740/PrimaveraCM.v10.1.CD2.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295110084/PrimaveraCM.v10.1.CD2.part7.rar​


----------



## ابوهاني (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكرو مهندس محممود وجزاك الله كل خير.....

جاري التحميل


----------



## عزت ابوعوده (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا على البرنامج وجاري التحميل


----------



## mahmoudhafez2000 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورين على الردود..تمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## king_magoo (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا جزيلا على المساهمة الكريمة


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ياباشمهندس محمود على البرنامج الرائع تم تنزيل البرنامج لكن لو ممكن طريقة التحميل لأن البرنامج لما بيطلب CD2 و احدد مسارها لا يقبلها وعندما قمت بتحميل الأسطوانة الثانية أولا و التحديث لها ثم قمت بتحميل CD1 لم يقبل البرنامج هذا أيضاز
برجاء نشر خطوات setup الصحيحة مع خالص الشكر


----------

